# Flex in UK



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

I was in UK and I sawThe Amazon flex guys using the big bags as backpacks on foot

I also saw Uber eats drivers on bikes

I guess London is a big city


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Flex in Manhattan NYC is bicycle-only I believe, and maybe a couple other dense urban areas.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

UK is pretty backward country I believe, I saw a Flex guy handing the Prime Now bag to a customer with a lighted cigarette in his hand other hand, yet to see a driver with a beer can though, may be in Vegas not here.
End of rant, have to wake up at 5am for flexing at 6am


----------

